# [suche] Bild(er) vom Captain Iglo



## nightmare (5. Juli 2002)

Hi ! 

Ich suche Bilder vom Captain Iglo
der auf der Packung *g*

es ist egal ob der alte oder der neue !
Habe schon bei Google, altavista, dino-onine ... gesucht !
Habe aber nichts richtiges gefunden 

wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir hier vielleicht Bilder geben könntet !

gruß


----------



## Vitalis (6. Juli 2002)

http://www.flyer.de/gallery/image/117_(iglo).jpg
http://www.koukat.cz/iglo.jpg
http://www.heiek.de/bild170.html


----------



## foxx21 (6. Juli 2002)

scannen wer auch ne möglichkeit--


----------



## aardvark (8. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Sind zwar nur kleinere Bilder, aber vielleicht hilfts....


----------

